# Newbie maintainer question on PR workflow



## abishai (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm made a new port and now I have a PR assigned to me: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=206373
I have no clue how to pass it to commiter. I suppose I have to provide follow-up on patch I approve, however I don't know how to do it. When I open diff details I see a dropbox  with + and -, however flags are not saved when I press submit button.


----------



## tingo (Jan 19, 2016)

Ask on the freebsd-ports mailing list (if you haven't done it already).


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 20, 2016)

What you did is correct. The maintainer-approval+ on the approved patch shows the PR is ready. When it either gets looked at by a committer or marked as maintainer approved it will show up in the pool of ready to go PRs. I just committed it. Unfortunately there is 1927 open PRs as of closing that one so it can take some time unless it's security related or impacting a lot of people. Asking nicely on the the ports@ mailing list does help as well.


----------

